# Stand up for a good scratch



## Chipdog (Oct 19, 2008)

Today was the first time that my Aldabs reacted positively to a scratch on the leg. Up until now if they let me get close enough to touch them they would just slowly walk away. Today when I was giving them their weekly Mazuri they both stood up as I gave them a rub on the back leg. It was great. Once I stopped scratching they would sit down then they would stand right back up once I started again.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 19, 2008)

Just look at how big they're getting!!! And the growth is so smooth. You must be doing something right! Congrats on them allowing you to touch them. Keep that up and they will soon get used to you. Mine lunge at me or turn quickly to get away from my touch...but having realized my mistake in not humanizing them, I'm trying every day!

Yvonne


----------



## shelber10 (Oct 19, 2008)

cool where did u get your aldalbras


----------



## Laura (Oct 19, 2008)

gitchy gitchy goo!
look at those growth lines!! 
Yvonne, you got a point there.. i hope they come around for you.. that could be a painful slam someday. 
Start hand feeding them treats everyday??


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Oct 22, 2008)

Awww... they look so sweet, I wish I could get one 

___________________________________________________________

Jamie 

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Chipdog (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks 

I got my torts from a vet in Ft Lauderdale Fl. Dr Miller. He has adds in the back of most of the reptile mags. I met him at the Daytona show two years ago.


----------



## Isa (Oct 29, 2008)

Your tortoises are beautiful . 
It must have been fun for you to scratch scracth their legs, it is so nice when they show they trust us .


----------



## tortoise_addict (Nov 1, 2008)

WOW beautiful and I love them. I wish I could accommodate big torts like that. Great job.


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Chipdog your Aldabras look great. Congrats on them liking your scratching them legs


----------



## elegans (Nov 3, 2008)

You must be missing the South Florida weather by now. Don't lie. LOL Hey it got all the way down to 71 last night here in the Redlands. Got a clutch of elongated eggs last night and am already putting redfoot eggs in the incubators. I hope that the move has gone smoothly for you. You got my phone # give me a call sometime. Best Douglas


----------

